# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Konya'da Yıldırım'ı çıldırtan pankart!

## bozok

*Yıldırım'a pankartlı tepki* 



*İsmail AKKAYA- Ali TOYDEMİR/KONYA, (DHA)* 


FENERBAHüE kafilesi, Konya'ya geldi. üzel uçakla Konya’ya gelen Fenerbahçe kafilesini yaklaşık 100 kişilik taraftar grubu karşıladı. 

Turkcell Super Lig’in 2008-2009 sezonunun devre arası öncesi son maçında Konyaspor ile karşılaşacak olan Fenerbahçe, saat 17.00 sıralarında özel uçakla Konya’ya geldi. Fenerbahçe kafilesini Konya Atatürk Havaalanın da yaklaşık 100 kişilik taraftar grubu karşıladı. Karşılama sırasında bir grub taraftar da,* ‘Haksız cezalar kaldırılsın, taraftara özgürlük’* ve* ‘Diktatör, başkan istemiyoruz’* yazılı pankart açtı. Taraftar, Fenerbahçe Teknik Direktörü Luis Aragones ve futbolculara yoğun ilgi gösterdi. Fotoğraf çektirmek isteyen taraftarın arasında kalan futbolcular zaman zaman zor anlar yaşadı. Fenerbahçeli futbolcular, Rixos Otel'e geçerek, Konyaspor maçı için kampa girdi.


*MİLLİYET / 19.12.2008*

----------

